# Clendenning Blanked!!!!!!



## gofeesh85 (Oct 20, 2009)

Went to clendenning today and blanked - I was shocked. Water temp. was anywhere between 45 and 47, very windy, but I expected at least one. Fished points, mouths of the main bays - nothing!!! Anyone else had any success this year? Talked to a few other boats but they were walleye fishing.


----------



## urblgnd (Apr 7, 2014)

Was there yesterday as well with same result. Tappan wasnt any better.


----------



## BobberDownJigs (Mar 4, 2014)

I fished a crappie tourney on Clendening on Sat 5th. I ended up 3rd, but the bite was really tough. I caught fish in 2 spots. One team skunked literally not a single fish. Very unusual results for this time of year at Clendening, but the weather has also been unusual for what we are used to this time of year.

Not sure where I'll head this weekend


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

I was there yesterday also.. horrible compared to last year. I crappie fished most of the day and only caught 3 keepers out of about 25 fish. Not a single Saugeye yet either.


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

hit up atwood for crappie , their slaying them, im going out saturday


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

behole said:


> hit up atwood for crappie , their slaying them, im going out saturday


Any size? Always been small n thin when I've been there


----------



## BobberDownJigs (Mar 4, 2014)

behole said:


> hit up atwood for crappie , their slaying them, im going out saturday


I'm not sure which lake I'm hitting saturday yet, but Atwood is on my list. If you see a 15 ft Sea Nymph 9.9 Johnson, it might just be me. I'm clueless on Atwood for crappie, but Have a tourney there on 5/3 so might try to learn the lake a little.


----------



## walleye king (Sep 23, 2005)

sa for croppy fishing ive always followed the rule of thumb,when the dogwoods bloom the croppy will bite,well i have yet to see a dogwood flower,good luck and tight lines to all


----------



## BobberDownJigs (Mar 4, 2014)

walleye king said:


> sa for croppy fishing ive always followed the rule of thumb,when the dogwoods bloom the croppy will bite,well i have yet to see a dogwood flower,good luck and tight lines to all


If I went by that I'd miss a heckuva a lot of good fishin LOL 

I didn't make it out today, but will be there tomorrow


----------



## gofeesh85 (Oct 20, 2009)

Went back to clendening today - again very windy but I did manage to catch 2 nice bass. Fishing the mouth of the bay. They were very tight to the wood and rock. Used a finesse jig with zoom lil chunk. After the sun came up they shut off big time. Water temp. around 50-52. Cranked the rip rap - no success. Try again tomorrow.


----------

